# DWC...i need help...NEW



## positive.vibes (Jan 12, 2010)

Im in the process of drilling a hole in a 5gallon bucket to make a DWC setup with an air pump. I need to know what proper ph and tds i need to keep it at for optimal growth. Is there any other thing such as ph or tds i need to know about? Most of all, how often do i have to change the water? Any good suggestion on what hydro nutes i should buy?

Please and Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Jan 12, 2010)

positive.vibes said:
			
		

> Im in the process of drilling a hole in a 5gallon bucket to make a DWC setup with an air pump. I need to know what proper ph and tds i need to keep it at for optimal growth. Is there any other thing such as ph or tds i need to know about? Most of all, how often do i have to change the water? Any good suggestion on what hydro nutes i should buy?
> 
> Please and Thanks



Lotta questions, all of these have been answered many times in the hydro section.
Here is a good grow faq. http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/GrowFAQ Basic Topics.htm


----------



## Real78 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't mean to be an *EDIT* but you need to do some reading bro a lot of your question are answered on this forum. Every plant strain is different but a good start for PH is 5.8 and try to keep it on point or close to that. After you do some reading and you still have question feel free to PM me or ask here and I will get back to you as soon as I can. 

Be safe and grow smart.


----------



## positive.vibes (Jan 12, 2010)

If you know about DWC then why cant you just tell me a few things here...such as how often do i change the water...i have a friend growing DWC out of a 5gallon bucket right now and all he is using is FloraGrow FloraMicro ect. from GH, and checking the PH and TDS and thats it. He doesnt change the water until it runs low...(a long time)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

Do a search on DWC's, after you have read a few threads on them you will have a better understanding of them and will be able to ask question that have not been answered 1000s of times


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2010)

I change my dwc buckets out once a week:aok:


----------



## Real78 (Jan 12, 2010)

GH nutes are great I use Flow, Micro and Bloom. You need those three, there are other nutes out there but I like GH. As far as water goes it depends, my first test run I didn't change the water at all just added as I needed to and everything came out GREAT. This time around I will keep an eye out on my water level I may need to get changed out.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 15, 2010)

i change water in my 5 gall bucket every 10 days. i also use ff nutes, but am going to try gh here soon. 
at seedling ph can range from 5.5-6.5, and tds should be no higher than 150.  then you can bump up the ppm after roots become nice and healthy. i think that covers it....loola


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 24, 2010)

positive.vibes said:
			
		

> If you know about DWC then why cant you just tell me a few things here...such as how often do i change the water...i have a friend growing DWC out of a 5gallon bucket right now and all he is using is FloraGrow FloraMicro ect. from GH, and checking the PH and TDS and thats it. He doesnt change the water until it runs low...(a long time)


well there you go.....thats what a lot of folks here would have told you you may want to do some research in the lighting area..and maybe ventilation.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 24, 2010)

I've seen your posts a few times, but still want to say *WELCOME!! * 

Some of the members just answer general questions with generalities just to get rid of newbies, and occasionally might even deliberately mislead you, but most of us want to see you become self sufficient and able to not only grow for yourself, but trouble shoot for yourself, and as importantly share your knowledge with others.  

What are you going to do if you are trying to teach/help some one and they ask "Why?" if all you do is ask basically "Which button do I push?" type questions and not understand the reasons behind the action?  And trust me, someone is going to ask you for help sooner of later.  

The main reason people take the time to tell you to research it rather than just ignoring you,is because then you will come a lot nearer knowing what the crap you are doing instead of just blindly following who ever takes the time to answer your particular question.  There are way to many variables to just answer this question and then that question without understanding what is going on.  If you take the time to learn and understand, then you will be able to teach even the oldest dog or us new tricks rather than always following us blindly.

A couple of questions:

First you have a friend already running DWC, how does his operation seem to go?  IF he is getting decent results, then asking his advice in person where it is hands on and face to face is infinitely better than all of the written advice you can ever get.  Once you get the basics down, then you will be able to ask real specific and intelligent questions on ways to improve.

Second, why drill the bucket and ruin it for anything else when you can just as easily run the air hose through the lid leaving the bucket intact?  Buckets are more expensive than lids and harder to repair if you want to use it for something else later.

Hang in there and learn everything you can not just a simplistic answer to a particular set of circumstances and you will be an excellent grower and able to teach others too.

Great smoking and growing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> ...Some of the members just answer general questions with generalities just to get rid of newbies, and occasionally might even deliberately mislead you...



Don, that is a horrible thing to say and it is NOT true :hitchair:.  I do not know anyone here who would _*deliberately*_ mislead someone and if the did, they would get slapped down by other members.  Jeez...


*Positive Vibes*, I think it is important to do a nute changeout every 7-10 days.  Your plants do not uptake all nutrients evenly.  The remaining solution could be very high in one nutrient and deficiet in another.  Also, testing the pH and PPMs of the remaining nute solution when you change can give you clues as to if your nute concentration is okay.  For example if your PPMs go up and your pH goes down, your nute solution is too concentrated.  I use both the 3 part GH series of nutes and the GH Flora Nova. 

Buckets are cheap.  I drill the holes for the air line(s) near the top of my bucket.  I have double the buckets, air lines and air stones I need.  This way, when I change the nutes out, I prepare new buckets and all I have to do is lift the lid of the bucket onto a new bucket with new nutes.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey, dunno if this helps at all. came across it in the search, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6970&highlight=DWC+Bucket

it was a newbie asking roughly the same questions you have. seems to answer most of them


----------



## JBonez (Jan 26, 2010)

Easy THG!,

otherwise, great post DJ!

Positive vibes, high! 

I doubt that even tho im a tad bit "aggressive" in my displacement, and cant hold a flame to the amount of time some of the senior folks here have been growing, i doubt my comprehensive understanding in the fundamentals of cultivation regarding marijuana would dare be challenged here either.


I can tell you one thing. If you want to grow like a pro listen up.


Trial/error
Get out there and grow already.

When you have a problem, _Research! _
Asking for answers when you can use resources like "google" is pointless.

"Gee, how do i do this" or "Why did that happen"  
When you find yourself asking these questions, research.

The more research you do, the more forums you read, the more time you absorb your self into for the true passion of producing perfect bud.

There is no easy way, only what you put into it. 

When the light goes off, you know trust me, now get outta here and get researching.

Ive logged literally over 300 hours of internet time learning how to grow bud, you need to do this for yourself and fail a few times at some of the aspects of growing, once you tune yourself in, you will have a very valuable skill that not many people enjoy.

peace!


----------



## DonJones (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone remember who it was that was looking for a way to control the solution level in a DWC bucket from a remote reservoir?  I can't remember or find it.

Anyway, I mentioned the GH Waterfarm controller.  There is a similar item on the Stealthhydro.com website under the components section including a kit for making one.

Great smoking.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jan 31, 2010)

Read, read and then read some more. Read all the stickies and research vendors. Watch online videos and google what seems confusing. Be patient and know that you will misunderstand, misinterpret and make mistakes. This is how you learn. Also, what is your grow room like, lights, nutes, vents,etc? Are you in a MMJ state? Allow 4-6 weeks for vegging and 8-10 weeks for flowering. Welcome to MP and peace.


----------

